
Behind the scenes: Highrise marketing site A/B testing part 1 - revorad
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2977-behind-the-scenes-highrise-marketing-site-ab-testing-part-1
======
evilswan
Most interesting that signups increased despite the only route to sign-up
being 'below the fold' - users didn't mind scrolling through the whole thing
to see the call-to-action.

Some gaze plots on Nielsen's site show people only allocate 20% of their
attention 'below the fold'* <http://www.useit.com/alertbox/scrolling-
attention.html>

* yes, I hate typing that phrase!

------
joshuacc
The biggest difference that I noticed is how much more clearly the sales
letter describes what Highrise does. It also does a better job of explaining
how it benefits users.

From a design perspective, I'm really impressed with how they managed to adopt
the sales letter format without it seeming spammy/scammy. A lot of that
probably has to do with the typography.

